# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  استبعاد تطبيق القانون الأجنبي إعمالا للدفع بالنظام العام

## هيثم الفقى

*استبعاد تطبيق القانون الأجنبي إعمالا للدفع بالنظام العام*


لايضاح أحكام الدفع بالنظام العام فى النظرية العامة لتنازع القوانين يجب التعرض للمقصود بالنظام العام وبيان شروطه وأخيرا آثاره. 

*أولا: المقصود بالدفع بالنظام العام:*

*مضمون فكرة النظام العام عموما:*
تعتبر فكرة النظام العام من الأفكار الجوهرية فى علم القانون بوجه عام وتستعمل تلك الفكرة فى القانون الداخلي للاشارة إلى القواعد الأمرة التى لا يمكن للأفراد مخالفة حكمها باتفاق خاص، فيقال أن تلك القاعدة تتعلق بالنظام العام بمعنى أنه لا يمكن مخالفتها. فالنظام العام يعد قيدا على سلطان إرادة الأطراف ويصاحب القاعدة القانونية لكي تحقق فعاليتها والهدف منها. وهدف النظام العام هو حماية المبادئ والأسس الجوهرية التى يقع فيها المجتمع سواء كانت تلك المبادئ والأسس اقتصادية أو اجتماعية أو سياسية . وفى القانون الدولي الخاص يتلخص دور النظام العام فى منع تطبيق القانون الأجنبي، الذي عقدت قاعدة الإسناد الوطنية له الاختصاص ، إذا كان من شأن تطبيق الأحكام الموضوعية لهذا القانون المساس بالأسس والمبادئ التى يستند إليها المجتمع الوطني. لذلك درج الفقه التقليدي على التفرقة بين ما أسماه بالنظام العام الداخلي وما أسماه بالنظام العام الدولي، وهو يقيم هذه التفرقة على اختلاف الوظيفة التى يضطلع بها النظام العام فى مجال القانون الدولي الخاص ففى القانون الداخلي يتكفل النظام العام بابطال اتفاقات الأفراد المخالفة للقواعد الأمرة لذلك يبدو النظام العام فى هذا الصدد وعلى حد تعبير الدكتور أحمد عبد الكريم كحليف أو كحامٍ للقاعدة القانونية الوطنية أما فى مجال العلاقات الخاصة الدولية أو القانون الدولي الخاص فإن النظام العام يضطلع باستبعاد القانون الأجنبي بالرغم من أنه القانون الواجب التطبيق على النزاع بمقتضى القانون الوطني. لذلك يبدو النظام العام فى هذا المجال كرقيب على القاعدة القانونية الأجنبية. 
*مضمون فكرة النظام العام فى مجال العلاقات الخاصة الدولية:*
بذل الفقه جهودا كبيرة لوضع ضوابط يمكن عن طريقها تحديد ما إذا كان القانون الأجنبي يتعارض مع النظام العام فى قانون القاضي أم لا فذهب جانب من الفقه إلى القول باستبعاد القانون الأجنبي استنادا لفكرة النظام العام إذا كان فى تطبيق هذا القانون مساس بمبادئ العدالة الدولية أو بمبادئ القانون الطبيعي أو بالمبادئ العامة المتعارف عليها فى جماعة الأمم المختصرة.
ويذهب جانب آخر من الفقه إلى القول باستبعاد القانون الأجنبي إذا كان يشتمل على نظم قانونية يجهلها قانون القاضي ويؤخذ على هذا الرأي تطرفه إذ أن تطبيق قانون غير معروف فى دولة القاضي لا يؤدي بالضرورة إلى المساس بالأسس والمبادئ الجوهرية السائدة فى دولة القاضي. 
ويذهب جانب آخر من الفقه فى محاولة تحديد مضمون فكرة النظام العام فى مجال القانون الدولي الخاص مذهبا آخر. إذ يرى أن القانون الأجنبي يعد مخالفا للنظام العام فى دولة القاضي إذا تعارض مع السياسة التشريعية لتلك الدولة حتى ولو كان هذا القانون لا يتعارض مع مبادئ العدالة أو مبادئ القانون الطبيعي أو المبادئ العامة المتعارف عليها فى الأمم المتحضرة . فإذا كان تطبيق القانون الأجنبي يحول دون تحقيق أحد الأهداف الهامة التى يرمي تشريع دولة القاضي إلى تحقيقها كان للقاضي أن يستبعد تطبيق هذا القانون. 
ويمكن أن نعرف النظام العام فى مجال العلاقات الخاصة الدولية مع جانب من الفقه المصري ، بأنه دفع يتم بمقتضاه استبعاد تطبيق القاعدة القانونية فى القانون الأجنبي بحكم العلاقة وفقا لقاعدة الإسناد الوطنية إذا كان حكم هذه القاعدة يتعارض مع المبادئ والأسس السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والدينية التى يقوم عليها النظام القانوني فى مجتمع دولة القاضي.
وقد نص المشرع الإماراتي فى المادة من القانون المدني على الدفع بالنظام العام بتقريره أنه "لايجوز تطبيق أحكام قانون أجنبي عينته النصوص السابقة إذا كانت هذه الأحكام مخالفة للنظام العام أو للآداب فى مصر"
وهو نص له قرين فى تشريعات القانون الدولي الخاص المقارنة مثل المادة 4 من مجموعة القانون الدولي الخاص التشيكي لعام 1963، والمادة 6 من القانون الدولي الخاص النمساوي لعام 1979، والمادة 4 من قانون جمهورية ألمانيا الديمقراطية لسنة 1975، والمادة 12/3 من الباب التمهيدي للقانون المدني الأسباني فى خصوص القانون الدولي الخاص لعام 1974، والمادة 5 مجموعة القانون الدولي الخاص التركي لعام1982. 

*ثانيا*

*شروط الدفع بالنظام العام* 

ينبغي توافر شرطين لامكان أعمال الدفع بالنظام العام: 
*الشرط الأول :* 
وهو أن تشير قاعدة الإسناد إلى تطبيق قانون أجنبي معين على النزاع، وعلى ذلك لا يتصور أعمال الدفع بالنظام العام إذا كان القانون الواجب التطبيق هو القانون الوطني ، وذلك حتى فى حالة وجود تنازع قوانين داخلي، بحسبان أن كافة هذه القوانين صادرة من مشرع دولة وأحد. أما إذا كانت الدولة مقسمة إلى وحدات تشريعية مستقلة فمن المتصور وجود اختلاف فى الأسس والمبادئ الجوهرية التى يقوم عليها النظام القانوني فى كل وحدة من هذه الوحدات التشريعية مما يبرر أعمال النظام العام بمفهومها فى القانون الدولي الخاص، ويمكن التمثيل على ذلك بمنع الزواج بسبب اختلاف اللون، فإذا ما تقرر هذا المانع فى أحدى الولايات الأمريكية وأراد أمريكي أسود الزواج من بيضاء فى ولاية أخرى لا تعتد بهذا المانع فمن الممكن استبعاد قانون الولاية الأولى باعتباره مخالفا للنظام العام.
*الشرط الثاني:*
تعارض ومخالفة أحكام القانون الأجنبي لمقتضيات النظام العام فى دولة القاضي: وهذا ما يبرر استبعاد القانون الأجنبي، فالمشرع الوطني حينما أشار فى قاعدة الإسناد إلى تطبيق قانون أجنبي لم يقصد أن يطبق هذا القانون أيا كانت النتيجة المترتبة على ذلك وإنما يتعين ألا يمس ذلك التطبيق بمقتضيات النظام العام فى دولته. ويترك للقاضي المختص تقدير مدى تعرض القانون الأجنبي مع مقتضيات النظام العام فى دولته وله أن يسترشد فى ذلك بعدم تعارض القانون الأجنبي مع مقتضيات النظام العام فى دولته وله أن يسترشد فى ذلك بعدم تعارض القانون الأجنبي مع الأسس الجوهرية للنظام القانوني الوطني كما تحميه النصوص والقواعد الأمرة المنظمة للسياسة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لدولته. 
وإذا كان على القاضي أن يلجأ فى تقدير مدى تعارض أحكام القانون الأجنبي مع مقتضيات النظام العام فى دولته إلى معيار موضوعي فهو لابد أن يتحرر من التفسير الموسع لفكرة النظام العام، وذلك للنتائج الخطيرة التى تترتب على استعمال هذه الفكرة . فالغلو فى اللجوء للدفع بالنظام العام يضر بالتعايش المشترك بين النظم القانونية وهو الهدف الرئيسي لعلم تنازع القوانين ، كما يخل بتوقعات الأفراد المشروعة فى مجال التجارة الدولية لأنه يحول دون أعمال القانون الذي يحفظ هذه التوقعات. 
وقد أكدت محكمة النقض المصرية شرط مخالفة القانون الأجنبي لمقتضيات النظام العام عندما أكدت فى حكمها الصادر فى 19 يناير 1977" أن المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه لا يجوز استبعاد أحكام القانون الأجنبي الواجب التطبيق وفقا للمادة 28 من القانون المدني إلا أن تكون هذه الأحكام مخالفة للنظام أو الآداب فى مصر بأن تمس كيان الدولة أو تتعلق بمصلحة عامة وأساسية للجماعة" وقد أكدت ذات المحكمة نفس هذا المعنى فى حكم حديث لها صادر فى 2 يوليو 1979 بخصوص ميراث بين مسيحي ومسلم من لبنان. 
وإلى جانب الشرطين المتقدمين يذهب الفقه والقضاء فى ألمانيا إلى أنه يتعين لامكان الدفع بالنظام العام فى مجال العلاقات ذات الطابع الدولي أن توجد صلة كافية بين النزاع وبين دولة القاضي. فما دام اختصاص القانون الأجنبي قد انعقد نظرا لصلة هذا القانون بالنزاع فإنه لا ينبغي سلب الاختصاص من هذا القانون بحكم النزاع نتيجة الدفع بالنظام العام فى دولة القاضي إلا إذا كانت هناك صلة كافية بين النزاع والنظام القانوني لدولة القاضي، فإذا كانت هذه الصلة منبتة كان من غير الجائز اعمال القاضي لفكرة النظام العام لأن النزاع لا يعني دولته فى شئ.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ثالثا*

*آثار الدفع بالنظام العام :*

هناك عدة آثار تترتب على استعمال القاضى للدفع بالنظام العام فى مواجهة القانون الأجنبي الذي أشارت لتطبيقه قاعدة الإسناد الوطنية. 
*الأثر السلبي: استبعاد القانون الأجنبي:* 
فالهدف من فكرة النظام العام هو حماية المبادئ العليا والأسس الجوهرية التى يقوم عليها مجتمع دولة القاضي عن طريق استبعاد القانون الأجنبي الذي يكون من شأن تطبيقه تهديد هذه المبادئ والأسس. 
ويثور التساؤل عن مدى استبعاد القانون الأجنبي: هل نستبعد القانون الأجنبي برمته أم نقتصر على استبعاد الجزء المتعارض فعلا من النظام العام الوطني فى هذا القانون؟
يرى جانب من الفقه أن القاضي يتعين عليه أن يستبعد القانون الأجنبي فى جميع أحكامه فطالما تعارضت أحد هذه الأحكام مع النظام العام الوطني فلا مفر من وجوب استبعاد القانون الأجنبي برمته. ويستند هذا الفريق إلى القول بأن القانون الأجنبي كل لا يتجزأ فلا يصبح للقاضي أن يستبعد قاعدة معينة بحجة التعارض مع النظام العام ويطبق القواعد الأخرى فى ذلك القانون. والقول بغير ذلك ينطوي على مساس بوحدة القانون الأجنبي، وقد يقود إلى تشويه ومسخ هذا القانون، وتطبيقه فى غير الأحوال التى أراد المشرع الأجنبي تطبيقه فيها.
غير أن غالبية الفقه ترى وجوب أن يكون الاستبعاد فى الحدود اللازمة للمحافظة على مقتضيات النظام العام ، أي أن هذا الاستبعاد يجب أن يكون استبعادا جزئيا فقط ينصب على القاعدة الأجنبية المخالفة دون باقي القواعد. ذلك أن أعمال الدفع بالنظام العام لا يهدف إلى إصدار حكم قيمى على القانون الأجنبي فى ذاته وإنما يهدف إلى تجنب تحقق النتيجة المنافية للنظام العام التى يقود إليها تطبيق بعض قواعد القانون الأجنبي فإذا كان بالمقدور تجنب هذه النتيجة باستبعاد جزء من القانون الأجنبي. فقط ، كان من غير الضروري استبعاد تطبيق أحكام القانون الأجنبي الأخرى التى لا تتعارض مع النظام العام. 
وعلى هذا فإذا كان القانون الأجنبي يجيز زواج المسلمة بغير مسلم، فإنه يجب على القاضي الإماراتي استبعاد هذا القانون فى جملته لمخالفته للنظام العام فى الإمارات، أما إذا كان القانون الأجنبي الواجب التطبيق فى الميراث يسوى بين الابن والبنت المسلمين فى الميراث لوجب استبعاد حكم هذا القانون الأجنبي فيما يتعلق بنصيب كل من الابن والبنت مع الإبقاء على سائر أحكام القانون الأجنبي بالنسيبة لبقية قواعد الميراث. 
وهكذا يجب على القاضي أن يتذكر دائما أن الدفع بالنظام العام هو وسيلة استثنائية لمنع تطبيق القانون الأجنبي الذي أشارت له قاعدة الإسناد الوطنية، ومن ثم فلا يجب استعماله إلا بقدر وفى حدود ضيقة فهو دواء لداء، ويجب أن يقدر الدواء بقدر الداء.
*الأثر الإيجابي:تطبيق قانون القاضي:* 
إذا استبعد القاضي الجزء المخالف من القانون الأجنبي ، فوفقا لأي قانون يفصل فى النزاع؟ 
إذ يترتب على هذا الاستبعاد وجود فراغ قانوني يتحتم سده. ذهب جانب من الفقه إلى القول بأن حماية توقعات أطراف العلاقة ذات الطابع الدولى خاصة الطرف الضعيف فيها واحترام قاعدة الإسناد الوطنية التى تعقد الاختصاص للقانون الأجنبي، يفرضان البحث فى القانون الأجنبي نفسه من قاعدة أخرى لحكم النزاع، خصوصا وأن القاضي لا يستبعد القانون الأجنبي برمته فهو يظل واجب التطبيق فى أحكامه الأخرى. 
وقد أخذت بالفعل بهذا الرأي أحدى المحاكم الألمانية ، إذ قضت محكمة الرايخ الألماني فى حكم شهير لها بتاريخ19 ديسمبر 1922 بأن استبعاد أحدى قواعد القانون السويسري الواجب التطبيق والتى تقرر عدم تقادم نوع معين من الديون، لمخالفتها النظام العام الألماني، لا يستتبع احلال القواعد الألمانية الخاصة بالتقادم محل القاعدة المستبعده، بل ينبغي البحث فى القانون السويسري نفسه عن قاعدة أخرى خاصة بالتقادم . وبالفعل أخذت المحكمة بالقاعدة التى تقرر أطول تقادم فى القانون السويسري
ولا نجد صدى تشريعي لهذا الرأي إلا فى التشريع البرتغالي حيث تقضي المادة 22/2 من القانون المدني هناك على أنه فى حالة استبعاد أحدى قواعد القانون الأجنبي المختص نتيجة أعمال الدفع بالنظام العام يجب على القاضي أن يبادر بالبحث فى هذا القانون عن أكثر القواعد ملائمة للتطبيق على النزاع بدلا من القاعدة المستبعدة. فإذا لم يجد قاعدة ملائمة، كان له عندئذ فقط أن يطبق قواعد القانون البرتغالي.
ويذهب جانب من الفقه الأمريكي إلى أنه فى حالة استبعاد القانون الأجنبي لمخالفته للنظام العام فإن القاضي لا ينبغي له أن يستمد حله من قانونه الوطني وإنما يجب عليه أن يسعى لحكم يوفق فيه بين حكم القانون الأجنبي المستبعد وحكم قانونه. ويضرب هذا الفقه المثل على هذا الحكم التوفيقي jugement de mediahion بالقول بأنه إذا كان القانون الأجنبي يخالف النظام العام لأنه لا يقضي بالتعويض فى حالة النقل التبرعي وكان قانون القاضي يحدد هذا التعويض بمبلغ محدد وجب على القاضي حسم النزاع بتقرير نصف هذا المبلغ للشخص الذي لحقه الضرر من جراء النقل التبرعي.
ويبدو لنا مع الفقه الغالب أن تطبيق قانون القاضي محل القانون الأجنبي الذ تم استبعاده هو أسلم الحلول. 
وهذا هو الحل الذي كرسته كثير من النظم القانونية كالنظام القانوني الفرنسي والنظام القانوني المصري. 
ومن التشريعات الحديثة التى كرست هذا الحل صراحة مجموعة القانون الدولي الخاص النمساوي (م6) ومجموعة القانون الدولي الخاص بجمهورية ألمانيا الديمقراطية (م6) والقانون الدولي الخاص المجري.
وقد يحدث أحيانا ألا يمكن احلال قانون القاضي محل القانون الأجنبي لعدم وجود أحكام فى القانون الأول يمكن تطبيقها على النزاع. 
فى هذه الحالة ذهب القضاء إلى خلق هذه الأحكام مسترشدا فى ذلك بمبادئ القانون الطبيعي . ففى قضية تتعلق بتوزيع تركة سوفيتي كان القانون الواجب فيها هو القانون السوفيتي الذي لا يعترف بالحق فى الميراث فطبقت محكمة طنجة المختلطة القانون الروسي القديم السائد قبل الثورة البلشفية والذي يعترف بالملكية الفردية ويقرر حق الميراث. 
*الأثر المخفف للنظام العام:* 
يختلف أثر الدفع بالنظام العام بحسب ما إذا تعلق الأمر بإنشاء مركز قانوني فى بلد القاضي أو بالتمسك فى بلد القاضي، بمركز قانونى نشأ فى الخارج ، ذلك أن الشعور العام فى دولة القاضي لا يتأثر إزاء مركز أو علاقة تكونت فى الخارج ويراد الاعتراف ببعض آثارها فى هذه الدولة بنفس القدر الذي يتأثر به إذا ما أريد انشاء نفس المركز أو العلاقة داخل إقليم دولة القاضي. 
مثال ذلك أن يثور إمام القاضي الفرنسي نزاع حول نفقة زوجية تطالب بها الزوجة الثانية لزوج مسلم. بالطبع يعد انشاء الزواج الثاني لأول مرة فى فرنسا أمرا مخالفا للنظام العام الفرنسي ويستلزم الحكم ببطلانه. ولكن إذا كان هذا الزواج الثاني قد أبرم خارج فرنسا فإن مجرد امتداد آثاره إلى فرنسا لن يخدش الشعور العام بنفس الدرجة.
لذلك يصاب النظام العام بنوع من "الشلل الجزئي" على حد تعبير د. أحمد عبد الكريم فلا يمكن للقاضي الفرنسي أن يقضي ببطلان هذا الزواج الثاني. والأمثلة على الأثر المخفف للنظام العام كثيرة. فقد جرى القضاء الفرنسي على اعتبار الشركة التى تؤسس فى الخارج من شخص وأحد صحيحة فى فرنسا بالرغم من أن المشرع الفرنسي لا يسمح بتكوين هذه الشركة فى فرنسا لمخالفتها للنظام العام. كذلك جرى القضاء فى العديد من الدول على السماح لمراكز قانونية تم نشوئها بالخارج كأنهاء رابطة الزوجية بالتطليق مثلا بانتاج آثارها داخل إقليم دولة القاضي رغم أن تلك المراكز ما كانت لتنشأ فى دولة القاضي لاصطدامها بالنظام العام لها، وذلك فى حالة ما إذا كان النظام القانوني لدولة القاضي لا يسمح بإنهاء رابطة الزوجية بالتطليق على الاطلاق، كما كان الحال فى إيطاليا قبل سنة 1975، أو لأن هذا النظام يتضمن أسبابا محددة للتطليق ولم يستند التطليق الذي تم بالخارج على أي منها.
ويفسر الأثر المخفف للنظام العام فى هذه الأمثلة بضرورة احترام الحقوق التى تم اكتسابها بطريقة صحيحة فى الخارج وفقا لقانون أجنبي فاحترام هذه الحقوق هو الذي يدفع القضاء الفرنسي إلى الاعتراف فى فرنسا بآثار الزواج الثاني الذي أنشئ فى الخارج وما يترتب على ذلك من تقرير حق الزوجة الثانية فى الإرث وحقها فى نفقة الزوجية ، فى حين أن نفس القضاء كان سيقضي ببطلان الزواج الثاني لو أنشئ فى فرنسا. 
كذلك فإن احترام الحقوق المكتسبة هو الذي يدفع هذا القضاء إلى تقرير صحة شركة الشخص الوأحد التى تكونت خارج فرنسا بالرغم من أن القانون الفرنسي لا يسمح بإنشاء هذه الشركة قى فرنسا لمخالفتها للنظام العام.

منقول

----------

